# ملف رائع عن المضخات وشرح بسيط بالعربي



## المتكامل (16 أبريل 2010)

ملف رائع وبسيط عن المضخات ارجوا الافادة للجميع


----------



## اسامة اشرى (17 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## بسيوني حسن (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خادم محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (20 مايو 2010)

تعلم العلم وأقرأ فالعلم تاج النبوة والله قال ليحيى خذالكتاب بقوة@نعيم عبدالكريم


----------



## المتكامل (20 مايو 2010)

اشكر مرور الزملاء و اتمنى الافادة للجميع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 مايو 2010)

اكثر الله عطاءك و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد ناصر العلي (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبالحكيم (2 أغسطس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## lawlaw (2 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssssss


----------



## حيدر مناتي (3 أغسطس 2010)

*الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (6 أغسطس 2010)

thank


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (11 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (12 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير وجعل الله هذا المجهود الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## سيفاك (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور الف شكر


----------



## eehaboo (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك بانتظار المزيد من التميز


----------



## المتكامل (16 أغسطس 2010)

اشكر مرور و تعليقات كافة الزملاء....................


----------



## ضياء كمال الصالحي (16 أغسطس 2010)

يابة اشو ما فتح عندي شنو السالفة نورونا


----------



## هادى صقر (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## توكل محمد (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## mo007ha (5 مارس 2013)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (5 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hikal007 (5 مارس 2013)

جزك لله كل خير


----------



## mahmood mrbd (5 مارس 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا على الملف الرائع*


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م. يامن خضور (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و غفر لك و لنا و لجميع المسلمين​


----------



## جهجة التساب (1 مايو 2013)

مشكور ياهندسة وبسأل من اساليب الري الحديثة للمدن والمباني (مواضيع للتفاكر والنقاش) وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عمران احمد (12 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير و الى الامام دائما


----------



## masmus (19 مايو 2013)

merci infiniment


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (19 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## drmady (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (25 مايو 2013)

أكرمك الله جهد مشكور


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (25 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مستر هندسة (26 مايو 2013)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## المهندس الخاقاني (12 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على هذه الجهود الراعه


----------



## mohamed ali ashour (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## thaeribrahem (13 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

أشكرك على المجهود القيم


----------



## hassan elkholy (21 مارس 2015)

تسلم يا غالى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed ghanem 1 (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رجبنيو (8 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## المتكامل (23 أبريل 2015)

اتمنى الافادة للجميع واي استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## محمد مودى محمود (24 أبريل 2015)

شكرا .. بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## amirhelmy (28 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## aml yousif (7 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng_ashrf_74 (20 أكتوبر 2015)

Thaaaaaaanks


----------



## مهند الجنابي (20 أكتوبر 2015)

tissssssssssssssssssssssssssssslam


----------



## haider2012 (11 أبريل 2016)

Thank you very much


----------



## حسام جيرةالله (16 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sunrise86 (23 نوفمبر 2016)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## TEM-TEM (21 يناير 2017)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alaabogoda (25 يناير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaer11 (26 يناير 2017)

thank u


----------



## engkafa81 (10 أبريل 2017)

شكرا شكرا شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكرا


----------



## lakdhar (11 مايو 2018)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety_engineer (23 مايو 2018)

مشكور على المجهود


----------

